# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Market - Battle Map

## tilt

I'm working on a market battle map - for now I'm working on the placement of stuff - so don't mind the shadows are wrong on the stalls, its because they are handdrawn. I plan to add at least a cart, a stack of barrels and crates... hmmm maybe a roasting pig by the bar...  but feel free to comment  :Smile:

----------


## Aval Penworth

Looks great. I am going to jump up on the table to get a higher ground advantage. 

On a personal note... I prefer the grid over the ground, but under the objects. but that's just me.

----------


## tilt

Thanks,
I've actually been thinking on that - if the grid should be under or over... or under some stuff but over other stuff...  like the tree, its rather big, so I'm guessing to be sure people are placed correctly a grid would be nice. But it was especially on the canvas roofs I thought it looked a little ... disilusioning... breaking the fantasy...  you know what I mean  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

Unless a light weight character can run around on the top of the canvas. In which case you probably want that grid over the top.

----------


## tilt

I think I'll put the grid down on the ground - then people will just have to extrapolate.  :Smile:

----------


## Gidde

Tilt, I like the grid on the ground idea, but if this is for a VTT, you may want to take it off entirely; the VTT has its own grid and having it fight with the grid in the image can be rough.

----------


## tilt

nope - its for printing - although I could easily make the map VTT friendly also, just have to reduce resolution and remove the grid ... not that I've ever done any maps for VTT - other than I've played a little bit with Fantasy Grounds a couple of years ago - I'm guessing that qualifies  :Smile:

----------


## jfrazierjr

Looks good.   I would suggest a slight dark outer glow on the tree edges to give it a bit of a demarcation line.    The lower left building has a drop shadow instead of a shadow(check the corners so they line up.)   Finally, the water trough shadows are wrong on the horizontal one(I assume this is a stock image with shadows already included...)

----------


## tilt

funny - thought about this map just yesterday... and were a little guilty for not getting around to finishing it. Yep, the shadows are wrong here and there, I'll fix'em I promise  :Wink:   ... everything is homemade so its just a question of getting enough time ... I've also got some crates of wares lying around somewhere which will be added in a later edition ... just need a liiiiitle more time *lol* ... I'll try the glow on the tree and see how it works (as well as drop the grid on top of items)

----------

